# Angeln mit Futterkorb



## filli21 (7. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal ne Frage, wenn ich mit Futterkorb Angeln gehe und ca. alle 20min. die Maden am Haken kontrolliere und den Futterkorb auffülle, ist das dann nicht schon zuviel Futter was ich ins Wasser befördere? Ich fütter ja auch an um die Fische am Futterplatz zu bekommen. Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

MfG


----------



## Wolfsburger (7. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Hallo, kommt natürlich drauf an wie lange du angelst. 
Würde aber eher sagen das du die Maden nich kontrolieren brauchst. Ab gehen sie eig. nur wenn ein Fisch sie ist und wenn er sie ist hakt er sich


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Hallo, kommt natürlich drauf an wie lange du angelst.
> Würde aber eher sagen das du die Maden nich kontrolieren brauchst. Ab gehen sie eig. nur wenn ein Fisch sie ist und wenn er sie ist hakt er sich


 
Genauso seh ich das auch.


----------



## HHBohn (7. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Moin filli 21

versuch es mal mit einer selbshakmontage,dann brauchst du dir keine Sorgen um Maden oder Futtenmenge machen.

Perti und berichte mal von deinen Erfahrungen.
www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/friedfischangeln/selbsthakmontage-fuer-brasse-schleie.html


----------



## Ein_Angler (7. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Wirf am Anfang alle 5 Min. eine der beiden Ruten neu mit Futter aus! Nach einer halben bis einer Stunde kannst du dann nach Gefühl alle ~30 min. auswerfen.


----------



## Angel-Flo (9. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

also bei mir beist es meistens spätestens alle 5-8 min. und dann fülle ich den Futterkorb wieder.
wenn da mal 10-15 halbwüchsige Brassen auf deinen Futterplatz kommen ist der gleich leer, da kannst du dann schon ordentlich nachfüttern. |wavey:


----------



## filli21 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Hi ich noch ma,
wollte doch mal berichten...
Also war sehr lau was den Fisch betrifft, ich ein Rotauge von 23cm und mein Kollege auch eins in der Größenordnung. Aber Wetter war ja super sind im Thermoanzug los und kaum am Angelplatz angekommen lief uns die Suppe nur so runter also nen schönen Angeltag im T-Shirt im November gehabt. :vik:

Um nochmal auf die Montage zurück zu kommen, ich hatte jetzt nen Futterkorb mit 15g und nen 14er Feederhaken dran, der Futterkorb war an ner Schlaufe auf der Hauptschnur. Kann es sein das es zuviel Wiederstand war? Habe nämlich 2 Bisse verhauen und 2 nicht gemerkt wo die Maden dann ausgelutscht waren. Was meint ihr? 

Hab den Link zur Selbsthakmontage erst jetzt benutzt #d

MfG
filli


----------



## Ein_Angler (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Ganz klar mit Selbsthakmontage wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## Böhse-Carpz (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Man sollte vielleicht berücksichtigen, ob man im Fluß oder See fischt! Im Fluß tut die Strömung einen großen Teil, so dass bestimmt nicht zu viel Futter am Platz liegen bleibt.
Ein weitere Aspekt ist auch die Körbchengröße! 
Ich mach das meistens nach Gefühl und ich denke es kann sich keiner davon lossprechen, schon mal ausgelutschte Maden gehabt zu haben, auch ohne einen Zupfer an der Spitze!


----------



## theundertaker (11. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Jaja....es geht halt doch immer nur um das Eine....hier fängts schon wieder mit der Behandlung der Körbchengrößen an...neneneeeeeee


----------



## Mikesch (12. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

#q





Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Ganz klar mit Selbsthakmontage wäre das nicht passiert.


Das "Allheilmittel" schlechthin #q.

Die Probleme bei der Bisserkennung liegen eher an der Vorfachlänge #h . Bei ausgelutschten Maden eher das Vorfach verkürzen |znaika: .


----------



## filli21 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Habe ein Vorfach von 100cm gehabt, schon zu lang? Naja ich denke werde am Sonntag wieder los und kann es ja dann mal mit nem kürzeren versuchen. Was meinst du lieber nen 60cm Vorfach?


----------



## Angel-Flo (13. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

ich würde auch bei 60cm starten, wenn die bisse zu kurz kommen, dann lieber mal 80cm nehmen, manchmal ist das entscheiden (also meiner ansicht nach).

du brauchst keine selbsthak oder so...
ich nehme meist anti-tangle boom da dran futterkorb, gummiperle, wirbel, vorfach, haken köder. 

hat bisher immer funktioniert.
wenn ich mir zeit nehme, dann mach ich auchmal eine schlaufenmontage, ist mir aber meistens zu umständlich.


----------



## Ein_Angler (14. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*



Angel-Flo schrieb:


> du brauchst keine selbsthak oder so...
> ich nehme meist anti-tangle boom da dran futterkorb, gummiperle, wirbel, vorfach, haken köder.
> 
> hat bisher immer funktioniert.




Und was meinst du wie sich das nennt was du da beschreibst. ;+Wenn die Schnur auf Spannung ist hakt der Fisch sich von selber. |rolleyes


----------



## Angel-Flo (14. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

der Feederkorb kann doch durch das anti-tangle frei auf der schnur laufen und wird von nix gestoppt oder seh ich das falsch.?


----------



## zander-ralf (14. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Moin Leute,

ich fische eigentlich nur in Flüssen und Kanälen (mit Bewegung) mit der Feederrute und Futterkorb.
Ausschlaggebend für die Größe und das Gewicht des Korbes ist die Strömung, der Untergrund und die Wassertemperatur bzw. Jahreszeit. Auch sehr wichtig ist die Konsistenz des Futters. Das sind natürlich alles Erfahrungswerte, die man weitgehend selbst sammeln muss.
Ich lasse auch etwa 15 - 20Min. die Rute liegen. Wenn sich nichts tut kontolliere ich die Montage. 
Das Vorfach habe ich nie länger als 60 - 70cm.


----------



## filli21 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Also wenn ich am See angeln gehe, sollte ich den Futterkorb zusätzlich beschweren? Hatte beim letzten mal 15g Blei dran. Werde es dann mal mit nem 60cm Vorfach probieren. Berichte dann von den Erfolgen :q


----------



## Ein_Angler (14. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*



Angel-Flo schrieb:


> der Feederkorb kann doch durch das anti-tangle frei auf der schnur laufen und wird von nix gestoppt oder seh ich das falsch.?




Du kennst doch die Selbsthakmontage für Karpfen! jetzt tausche das Blei mit einem Boom mit Korb und es ist das selbe in grün. Natürlich muss das Körbchen auch ein gewisses Gewischt haben damit das geht! Aber vom Prinzip ist es das selbe. Ich fische auf Grund nur so auch auf Aal das schwere Blei vorm Wirbel reicht um den Fisch sich selbst haken zu lassen.

Ein Anti Tagle Boom ist nur dazu da, damit sich das Vorfach beim Wurf nicht um das Futterkörbchen wickelt. Ansonsten ist es vom Prinzip her das selbe wie so ein Boom für Karpfen.


----------



## Angel-Flo (14. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

bei der selbsthakmontage wird das blei aber beim biss mit angehoben und bei der flucht hakt sich dann der fisch.

theoretisch müsste das boom (und dann auch der korb= blei) bei einem biss einfach die schnur durchlassen und somit hat der fisch keinen widerstand?

@filli21: ich fische eig nie unter 30g, auch im see nicht, nur wenn viel kraut vor mir ist und der korb schnell nach oben muss.


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Wenn du mit offener Rolle fischst, dann hast du recht. Aber mit geschlossener Rolle, hast du doch Spannung auf der Schnur, und das mehr als diese 30g des Körbchens.


----------



## filli21 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Hi,
war wieder ein besch...... Angeltag! Es hat gegossen wie aus Eimern und als wenn das noch nicht gereicht hätte, hatte ich nur einen Biss den ich wieder verhauen habe. Habe auf Grund mit Futterkorb und 60cm Vorfach geangelt mit nem 12er Haken. Naja ich hoffe nächstes mal wirds besser.


----------



## Hümpfi (21. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Tach,
das mit der Selbsthackmontage vergess mal lieber. Das ganze ist viel zu ungenau und zudem bringt es nicht wenn man denn Rollenbügel offnet oder den Freilauf einschaltet da die Schnur ja eingeclipt ist und der Fisch sonso keine Schnur nehmen kann. Weiterhin wären mir die Körbe bei einer Selbsthakmontage viel zu schwer und ich muss dann feststellen das ich defizite im Werfen habe.
Fisch ne einfache Schlaufenmontage mit nem 60 Zentimeter Vorfach und nem leichten Körbchen. Das du zu viel Futter rausbringst da brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Wennde erstmal nen Schwarm Brassen am Platz hast weiste wo für es da liegt=)
Achja nochwas wenn du mal Vorsichtige Zupfer hast beweg deinen Korb ein wenig so um ein paar Zentimeter meist geht dann gleich die Spitze rum.

mfg


----------



## filli21 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Hallo,

was heißt denn leichtes Körbchen? Habe letztes mal mit 15g Körbchen geangelt, soll ich das zusätzliche Gewicht ganz weg lassen also nur Futterkorb?


----------



## Hümpfi (23. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Nein nein, du brauchst schon ein wenig gewicht ich Fische im Stillwasser meistens 15-60 Gramm Körbe.
Wie groß ist deine Angeldistanz? und welche Körbe verwendest du?

mfg


----------



## filli21 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Hm also Distanz???;+  Da ich ja noch nicht so lange dabei bin und mein Bekannter schon die Futterstelle weiter nach vorne gelegt hat damit ich auch am Futterplatz angeln kann sag ich mal nicht sooo weit. Finde ist am Wasser schwer einzuschätzen......Körbe waren einfach so Drahtgeflecht im Kreis gebogen 8mm Maschen, wo dann noch je nach dem nen Blei dran klippen konntest..... Ich weiß sind nicht sehr qualifizierte Aussagen...verzeiht einem Jungangler  #6


----------



## Hümpfi (24. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Bin doch selber noch Jungangler=)
Wenn du deine Distanz mal genau ermitteln willst geh einfach her und nimm deine Rolle und Spul genau 10 Meter ab. Dann Kurbelst du sie wieder auf die Rolle und zählst dabei die dazu benötigten Kurbelumdrehungen.
Dann nimmst du einfach 10 Meter : Anzahl der Kurbelumdrehungen und bekommst dann raus wieviel Schnur du mit einer Umdrehung aufnehmen kannst. Wenn du jetzt deinen Platz anwirfst und einholst zählst du die Kurbelumdrehungen und weist genau wie Weit draussen du Fischt.
Welche Marke sind die Körbe denn?
Wenn du nicht auf große Distanz kommst so wie dein Kollege dann würde ich dir Raten Speedkörbe zu Fischen. Damit wirfst du sehr, sehr Weit das kann ich dir versprechen=)

mfg


----------



## filli21 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, steht nichts drauf. Hab die von meinem Kollegen bekommen der hat die in Masse bekommen! Denke mal sind "No-Name" Körbe. Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal machen mit dem zählen der Umdrehungen. #6 Danke


----------



## Rotty (9. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

*mal meine frage?*
*kann ich auch beim kapfen fischen mit karpfen rute wen ich mit selbsthackmontage mit frolic oder boilies gehe futterkorb nehmen hab so einen großen der wo leer 90g wiegt oder is der zu aufällig oder was ???*


----------



## Roy Digerhund (9. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Also: Liest du dir deine Beiträge auch mal ansatzweise durch? Man versteht erst beim zweiten Mal(wenn überhaupt) was du sagen/fragen willst. Benutz mal einen .,-;.?!:
Zum Thema: Natürlich kannst du mit Futterkorb auf Karpfen angeln. Am besten nimmst du dazu das safety-bolt-rig. --> google fals du´s nicht kennst. Method-feeder ist, denke ich, die sinnvollere Alternative. Sehr kurzes Vorfach+relativ kleine Köder.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Rotty (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

ok danke, sorry wen ihr need bayrisch kennt ich werde es versuchen !.


----------



## Rotty (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

kä, Kaoier i need


----------



## SenorKnife (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Gibt es denn unterhalb des Weißwurstäquators keine Rechtschreibung oder wenigstens Satzzeichen??? :q

Schöne Grüße aus Lübeck...


----------



## SenorKnife (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Um noch mal auf die Erklärung der Selbsthakmontage in diesem Thread einzugehen:
Selbsthakmontage bedeutet, dass die Bebleiung, der Futterkorb, Method etc. auf der Hauptschnur festsitzt, und der Fisch sich nach dem Inhalieren des Köders, oder spätestens beim Wegschwimmen, den Haken selber ins Maul treibt. Ein Anhieb ist also zumeist unnötig. Den Biss an der Feederrute sieht man also erst dann, wenn der Fisch in seiner Panik auch noch das Blei wegzerrt...

Beim Angeln mit der Schlaufenmontage oder auch mit dem Anti-Tangle-Boom kann die Hauptschnur frei vom Fisch beim Biss gezogen werden, so dass man diesen an der Rutenspitze wahrnimmt. Da die Spitze zumeist so fein ist, merkt der Fisch auch keinen Wiederstand. Es kommt also nicht oder nur selten zu einem Selbsthaken des Fisches. Daher ist natürlich ein sanfter Anhieb wichtig.


----------



## Udo561 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*



SenorKnife schrieb:


> Selbsthakmontage bedeutet, dass die Bebleiung, der Futterkorb, Method etc. auf der Hauptschnur festsitzt, und der Fisch sich nach dem Inhalieren des Köders, oder spätestens beim Wegschwimmen, den Haken selber ins Maul treibt



Hi,
und so kann man je nach Gewässer sehr erfolgreich nicht nur auf Karpfen , sondern auch auf Schleien angeln.
Die ja sonst so vorsichtigen Schleien sind zumindest bei mir am Gewässer so am einfachsten zu überlisten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SenorKnife (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Futterkorb*

Das sehe ich genauso. Gerade bei vorsichtigen Schleien ist diese Methode immer wieder fängig.
Wollte nur mal aufklären was Selbsthakmontage bedeutet, weil am Anfang des Threats einige missverständliche Äußerungen gab.


----------

